# Inoperative home screen buttons



## jerkeife (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with their mesmerize home screen buttons not working. None of the 4 buttons on the bottom of the screen work but the rest of the screen and buttons operate properly. I can't use any apps because I can't exit them after I use them. I have used Heinz57 but had problems with it constantly taking screen captures so I switched to cyanogenmod but the phone would constantly reboot during calls. Finally I switched to MIUI and it was working great until the buttons just stopped working today. I have switched between roms trying to get the buttons back but it has proved fruitless. Has anyone had this issue and fixed it?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried going back to stock to see if it works there?


----------

